# My kits :)



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I had 3 litters, one of which ended a bit sadly, I lost half the kits and successfully fostered the rest but lost the mother. 
3 kits in fuzzy stage, 1 tri, one splashed (possibly tri) and one black. Very happy with these kits am tempted to keep the whole litter and do a repeat as I am very happy with these.
6 kits in other pic 2 on the left end are from a tri male and female one at least looks to be tri. 4 on the right Not sure what these are yet but mum is a satin piebald and dad is a tri.


----------

